# Audioengine B2 Bluetooth Speaker Review Discussion Thread



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=39553[/img]*Audioengine B2 Bluetooth Speaker Review Discussion Thread*




*Audioengine B2 (MSRP/Street): $299/$299*


*by Wayne Myers*



*Introduction*

The Audioengine B2 Bluetooth Speaker is a high-performance Bluetooth stereo speaker system for receiving a stereo music stream from a smartphone or tablet or any other Bluetooth music transmitter, allowing you to play tunes from your portable devices with room-filling sound at CD quality. It is a little box with big capabilities.

This is the second product I have reviewed by Audioengine. Together, those reviews have demonstrated that the Audioengine team likes to pack lots of coolness, capability and quality into small packages.


*Audioengine B2 Website*


*Go to the Audioengine B2 Bluetooth Speaker Reviewhttp://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-b2-bluetooth-speaker-review.html#post1115617*​


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

This thread is open for comments.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

Another BT speaker worthy of consideration with well above average SQ (IMHO) is the Creative Labs ROAR S20A. 
I have had it for a couple months now and am impressed. 
Smaller than the B2 at about the size of a brick ( vs bread loaf), but it performs exceedingly well and costs ~1/2 as much. Lots of connectivity, built in battery, very customizable when connected to a PC/Mac.
Only gripe I have is the lack of the same control options from a tablet as provided by laptop/desktop; which is the more likely travel companion for many users.

It is a life saver on a extended several week business trip to the Middle East. 

Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------



## jb5200 (Aug 20, 2010)

Love the AudioEngine stuff - had their desktop amp and P4 speakers and for the cost were absolutely phenomenal so I have no doubt that this will be stellar as well. I have gone through a lot of BT speakers and just got the Peachtree Deepblue2, while a lot more (499), bigger and heavier, will compete with many peoples home stereo! It is hands down the best I have ever heard at or near it's price. I would love to hear the Devialet Phantom but at $2000 I will easily take the DB2!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

This is my second Audioengine product to check out, and both have been impressive. They really pack in the value. They feel dense in your hands, and the impression is they are full of "good stuff." Can't say they are cheap, but they also do not seem to be cheaply made. Also like the feature and capability choices.


----------

